# Questions on Yawning + Rolling Eyes



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello.

I have always been asking myself this question for a while now. 

I have a 2 year old AQHA, who is EXTREMELY calm. She has the attitude of a 'been there done that' horse. Shes always quiet, stands, sometimes she will almost fall asleep.

However she yawns a lot. I know some horses when under stress will yawn a lot. Kinda the same way with dogs. But my horse just doesn't show sign of stress, pain, etc. 

Shes always been the, I'd rather be asleep kind of horse. Even in the pasture. She doesn't even play, when the other horses want to she gets upset, kicks them in the face and walks away and go eat some grass. Even when the horse is literally up her butt trying to get her to play. 

From what I have been told, horses don't yawn because they are tired, etc. They will yawn because stress, pain, etc. But I still don't see any of those signs. 

Also--

When I put the bit in, for flexing on the ground (btw- i use a myler level 1 dee ring), she will yawn. I haven't seen any sores in her mouth and the vet said her teeth were fine. When I go to flex her from the ground she rolls her eyes to the back of her head. Doesn't gap the mouth, and gives to the pressure. But she will do it.

Any tips? Suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I just always assumed they were bored. :lol: Mine yawn once in a while too. And they are just relaxed trail horses. No training or major stress that I am aware of.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Same as trailrider's horses, mine yawn when they are all relaxed & bored. Can't say I ever saw a stressed out horse yawned before.


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I get my mare massaged regularly and I do techniques in between sessions. The yawn is always associated with being relaxed. I know she's feeling really good when she stretches her neck and yawns real big, then she'll usually release with a big breathy sigh/snort and drop her nose to the ground. Yawning for reasons other than that, I don't know, but I have heard it's a form of stretching they do for themselves.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I yawned when reading this LOL.. not to thrad jack.. but does that happen?? like the need to yawn when hearing or reading.. seeing someone do it?


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually, yawning CAN very well be a sign of intestinal problems, stress etc. Yawning is taking in extra oxygen and it's for a reason....boredom isn't one of them.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Boredom = decrease in oxygen intake. Your respiratory rate is slower, therefore you're receiving less oxygen and why you yawn when you're bored to death in the class room. 

The reason yawning is "contagious" is because our body sees someone else yawning and says "oh no, there's not much oxygen in here!" Subconciously our body goes into survival mode, and yawns to take in as much oxygen as possible. 

My boys always yawn before dinner. I'll be braiding Gully's mane and my pony a bubba will be impatiently waiting, yawning right in my face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^it's a little different in horses...the reasons why they yawn.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Not saying they're exactly the same, just saying my boys yawn when they're bored/tired.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Kayella said:


> Not saying they're exactly the same, just saying my boys yawn when they're bored/tired.


Because it's very often tied into what is going in the stomach...it could be their stomachs saying...it's feeding time, I'm hungry!

Boredom brings on vices, such as weaving, cribbing, windsucking.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

My horses dont have bad habits.. because theyre bored.. they have/had bad habits from im-proper training..


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

GotaDunQH said:


> Actually, yawning CAN very well be a sign of intestinal problems, stress etc. Yawning is taking in extra oxygen and it's for a reason....boredom isn't one of them.


Its interesting what everybody is saying.

As for GotaDunQH, would it be a smart idea to get her checked on a vet? The last time she got seen by a vet was probably 2 weeks ago. However that was a simple check up and some shots.

As for other people.

I thought I saw someone say its about hunger. The only thing I can think of is that I moved my horse about a month ago. She went from 24/7 hay access to 11/7 grass access (of course, we transitioned her), with the hay in her stall and grain. And since its been a month, I'm not sure that it would be affecting her now.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I hestitated to add to this thread. I had a mare I loved very dearly. She had head shaking syndrom which is a broad brush term used for "could be any disorder under the sun, we don't know, possibly caused by facial neurological abnormalities, maybe allergies, maybe ....". It has no finite set of symptoms. She often did this (rolled her eyes, yawned) in the beginning, then _a lot _when she was haltered or bridled. The disease progresses w age - as did hers. It is rare....which is why I did not want to mention it. She, in fact, had been injured in the face when she was a very young filly. Most that have it have no injuries.
She was a super calm and sweet mare, it was not a "habit", it was a symptom of the disorder. It was easy to "miss" the signs in the beginning.


----------

